

Steve Blank says "Founders are artists." (go to 4:17 in video) - viking
http://www.founderly.com/2011/04/steve-blank-part-4-of-5/

======
crjvice
A start-up is a painting that the artist "founder" tries to express to his
audience. At times he's misunderstood, but there are times when the whole
world appreciates and respects the artist's masterpiece....

~~~
idlewords
I like to call this trope 'John Galt Wears a Beret'

------
thiagofm
Exactly the way I see things, I bet that most of people also think about it
the same way... but it feels good to listen that from likeminded people :)

------
viking
Go to 4:17 in the video to hear why Steve Blank thinks founders are artists.

------
acupunk
Very interesting and informative. I'm not even entrepreneurially minded.

~~~
viking
Thank you! I am happy to hear that. We're hoping these stories can be
interesting and informative not only to founders, but for a general audience.
And who knows, maybe you will be a founder someday?

